# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΡΟΛΟΥ APRIMATIC 5/CMS 30/16

## G.POL

Καλησπερα.
Αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με το συγκεκριμενο μοτερ.
Δυσκολευεται να ανεβασει αλλα και να κατεβασει.
Βρηκα τον τροπο να το βγαλω,αλλαξα πυκνωτη προληπτικα,δουλεψε λιγο αλλα μετα απο αρκετους χειρισμους παλι τα ιδια.
Ανεβαζω φωτογραφια με τα χαρακτηριστικα του.
Προσπαθησα να το βρω στο διαδικτυο αλλα δεν το βρισκω.
Μπορει να με βοηθεισει καποιος να το βρω εστω και αντιστοιχια αν υπαρχει,και που?
ευχαριστω θερμα.APRIMATIC.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

δες εδω.
https://www.motercontrol.com/aprimatic-moter-gia-tentes-kai-gia-rola-alouminiou-motercontrol.html
Αν και δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι προβλημα του μοτερ .Ισως δεν εβαλες καταλληλο πυκνωτη ή μηχανικα εχει καποιο προβλημα.

----------

G.POL (29-06-19)

----------


## Νικολακης enginner

Καλησπέρα σας.με σώσατε διότι έψαχνα να βρω και εγώ μοτέρ για τα ρολά μου απευθύνθηκα στην συγκεκριμένη  εξαιρετική εταιρία www.motercontrol.com. και μου έστειλαν τον τεχνικό αντιπρόσωπο της περιοχής μου και με καθοδηγήσαν .Μιας και δεν σκαμπάζω γριι απο αυτά.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλησπέρα σας.με σώσατε διότι έψαχνα να βρω και εγώ μοτέρ για τα ρολά μου απευθύνθηκα στην συγκεκριμένη  εξαιρετική εταιρία www.motercontrol.com. και μου έστειλαν τον τεχνικό αντιπρόσωπο της περιοχής μου και με καθοδηγήσαν .Μιας και δεν σκαμπάζω γριι απο αυτά.


Σε γδαρανε αυτοι ε;

----------


## Νικολακης enginner

ΌΧΙ δεν με γδάρανε .... για τη ακρίβεια μου έδωσαν πολύ καλή τιμή και έμεινα απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος...έχουν τα πάντα για τον αυτοματισμό και είναι γνώστες του αντικειμενου!

----------


## Νικολακης enginner

> Σε γδαρανε αυτοι ε;


ΌΧΙ δεν με γδάρανε .... για τη ακρίβεια μου έδωσαν πολύ καλή τιμή και έμεινα απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος...έχουν τα πάντα για τον αυτοματισμό και είναι γνώστες του αντικειμενου!

----------


## Panoss

> ΌΧΙ δεν με γδάρανε .... για τη ακρίβεια μου έδωσαν πολύ καλή τιμή και έμεινα απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος...έχουν τα πάντα για τον αυτοματισμό και είναι γνώστες του αντικειμενου!


Εγώ πάντως σε πιστεύω...

----------

vasilimertzani (29-06-19)

----------


## G.POL

Τελικα ,ηταν το μοτερ.
Αγορασα αλλο αντιστοιχο και το αντικατεστησα μονος μου(ευκολη η εγκατασταση).
Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους που βοηθησαν με τις πληροφοριες

----------

